# I bet you thought there was no more daft Questions from me



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Well guys,
Nearly off,
another silly question before we go, 
When on the ferry what do you do with your fridges??
Gas turned off, 12 volt only works when the vehicle is moving and of course we wont be on hook up,
so i quess you just leave it off,
go on tell me i have answered my own question DOH,
Misty


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You have! 

Have as much frozen stuff as you can and don't open the door if you can avoid it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Freeze a couple of milk cartons before you go.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Alternatively, put as little in the fridge as possible, perhaps some milk, and use some freeze packs if you're worried. I've heard there are a few shops over there where you can get stocked up again.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Leave everything on gas until the last minute, then when you are at the check in and are being checked to see your gas is turned off, turn it off and you will be fine until you arrive on the other side, just don't open the fridge door :wink: .

It's never been a problem unless you make it a problem.. In your head :lol: :lol: :lol: .

ray.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

My gas has never been checked to see if it's turned off,apart from in the tunnel. So on a ferry I leave it on.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> = hogan"]My gas has never been checked to see if it's turned off,apart from in the tunnel. So on a ferry I leave it on.


 8O 
ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The terms and conditions of all the ferry companies require it to be turned off as it is a safety hazard to others....

As so many have said, it is not a problem.....

for 1 - 2 hour crossing, prechill as much as possible, thurn off gas at port when asked and leave off until on shore

for 4 - 8 hour crossing put in a block of ice made by freezing a 4 pint milk bottle 3/4 filled with water and placed in domestic freezer for 24 hours first if possible. Turn off gas when required and do not open the door.

For 12 - 24 hour crossing, fill freezer compartment as full as possible, put a couple of 3/4 filled frozen bottles in as above, do not carry ice cream, do not open the door

for longer than 24 hour crossing, be wary - you may be OK if you treat as above but try to ensure only long-life products are carried if possible - that does not include fresh cream, milk or raw meat or fish. Do not open the door. If possible fill fridge as full as possible with as many ice bottles as you can, but be prepared to ditch things that are suspect.

We have used that advice and have never had any problems in either direction....

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

very sound advice. I am appalled that a member on here leaves their gas on.

cabby


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

In a car I have used electric (12v) ice boxes full,connected to a secondary leisure battery, so cant you leave your fridge on camper car electrics for a max of say 4 hours??


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No, you should never let your batteries drain below 75%, or 11 v. as this can damage them.
A fridge will stay cool enough over 4 hours, just stick a couple of frozen objects, say peas, in to help.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

> *daffodil said; * In a car I have used electric (12v) ice boxes full,connected to a secondary leisure battery, so cant you leave your fridge on camper car electrics for a max of say 4 hours??


Most MH have a relay system s that the power is only available for the fridge when the engine is actually running and the alternator producing more current than is being used.

A fridge takes about 8 - 9 amps to operate, although some of the new "large" Dometic ones with a freezer, take about 14 - 15 amps - the drain on the battery would very quickly cause it to be flattened and permanently damaged.

Batteries that have been only once may never recover as the plates inside can break up and lose their structure when the charge is removed.

Hence the relays to protect them.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you're using the Dover to Calais route then simply don't worry about it.
Switch your fridge to 12 volt just before you board, turn off the gas supply.
When you reach your first overnight stop switch the fridge back to gas.
Virtually any fridge, no matter what the contents, will be able to cope with the 90 minute crossing.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Penquin said:


> A fridge takes about 8 - 9 amps to operate, although some of the new "large" Dometic ones with a freezer, take about 14 - 15 amps - the drain on the battery would very quickly cause it to be flattened and permanently damaged.


Really 8O

I've just been told elsewhere today that 2 days is no problem when wildcamping.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Stanner, a compressor fridge uses a lot less than an absorption fridge, so a compressor fridge would probably be OK, but I have no details, somewhere I read that they only use about 0.45 amp - so that would be OK.

I read that same post and he was asked what type and he replied compressor.....

Dave

Edit,

came across this link dealing with 12v fridges on canal boats;

http://www.ybw.com/forums/showthread.php?245717-12-volt-Fridge-power-consumption!!!

this post makes sense;

_The old Electrolux 3-way refrigerators (230v, 12v, gas) are totally unsuitable for use on boats.

They used to be popular when they could be run on gas but the new safety regulations now make that almost impossible. I am not knocking the BSS on this point as I experienced a fire on a boat caused by such a refrigerator.

When running on 12v there is no thermostat and they draw 8 amps. continuously. If you track down the original instructions, they clearly state that they are not intended to run on 12v unless the engine is running to maintain the charge. They also state that they are not recommended for boats and if installed on a boat the guarantee would not apply.

The only practical option is to fit a refrigerator with a compressor and thermostat designed to run on 12v. Our boat had an Electrolux fitted when we bought her which flattened 3 110Ah batteries in a single afternoon and evening. I replaced it with an Isotherm which only draws 2.7A when it is running and, because of the thermostat, only 0.6A average._

it is on that page I linked to, it says average 0.6a so I would happily accept that figure....


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I like ice cream


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

buy it there, they do superb ones and ice cream is a great source of dangerous bugs like Salmonella I believe.......

I like it too, but there are others than Walls.....

The French do some fantastic ones - prune/armagnac is great and caramel au sel also......

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Stanner, a compressor fridge uses a lot less than an absorption fridge, so a compressor fridge would probably be OK, but I have no details, somewhere I read that they only use about 0.45 amp - so that would be OK.
> 
> I read that same post and he was asked what type and he replied compressor.....
> 
> ..


I know that it was me that asked the question.

However that thread was specifically about a gas (therefore 3-way) fridge for 24 hours during a ferry crossing, so the bland assurance that an <unspecified> fridge was "OK for up to a couple of days when wildcamping" was hardly either germane or useful. :roll:

The later clarification that it was indeed a compressor fridge that was being referred to, simply confirmed the irrelevance of the comment.


----------

